# Mission 70c2 Center Speaker



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all

I have an opportunity to buy a Mission 70c2 Center Speaker for a system I am building. So far I have some quality equipment but need some speakers. I dont mind mixing things up so I ran accross this unit on a auction and seems to be just what I need. Only thing is that I am not familiar with this brand. Can some one enlighten e a bit.... Thanks in advance


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, Welcome to the Shack.

I'm really not familiar with them either. I did audition some Mission tower speakers about 15 years ago, from what I recall they were a pretty good speaker.

I believe the model you are looking at is about 10 years old, it may be a bit difficult finding mains that have a similar sonic signature/voice match/timbre match or whatever you like to call it :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I own Mission speakers (see signature), I have always been happy with them. The 70c2 came out when surround sound was just becoming popular and was one of Missions first kick at the can for a centre channel. Mission was exclusively made in Brittan until the mid 90s when the opened up a distribution centre in The US. Unfortunately Mission lost allot of money after doing so as they tried to get into the mainstream speaker market rather then sticking to the higher end that they were in the 80s and early 90s. Mission almost went bankrupt and is now back to selling more high end equipment however there website is poor to say the least.
Back to the original question Mission made a very solid speaker that produced a very rich and somewhat warm sound and in my opinion one of the better manufacturers of speakers in its time.
I say go for it as you can still find used Mission speakers on ebay and other used sites for a great price. The Missions I have were one of the best they made the 767i being the flagship speaker for several years it stood almost 6ft tall and had 7 drivers and required a special amplification system to drive them and retailed for $8000 in the early 90's. I had to settle for the next ones down (765s) as that was just to rich for my blood. 
I say get it, you cant go wrong.


----------

